

Handyjs – The web app template for faster Node.js development - takinola
http://handyjs.org

======
takinola
OP here. I created a template for building nodejs apps very quickly.
Basically, I extracted the basic building blocks common to all my projects
(user management, access control, cron, backup, etc) and packaged them into a
tight little module so I can reuse the functionality very easily. I would love
to get some ideas on other basic functionality that would be useful to include
in this package

